# dog breeder question



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

if you were to buy a registered dog from a breeder would you or should you expect the breeder at some point to check with you on how the puppy (dog) is doing?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The breeder of my dog calls once in awhile and when I'm traveling I will stop in and visit. I asked him the same question you did, and he said most people that buy his dogs, never want to talk about the pup or dog unless they want another one.


----------

